# Two Tier Gazebo Plans



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

I am wanting to build a 16 ft octagon gazebo with 2 tiers and i can,t find plans anywhere for it . A lumber list would would be nice too ! :laughing:
Something like this one.
I hope someone can help ! 

Thanks !


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

google is your friend...

http://www.google.com/search?q=gaze...s:IE-SearchBox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

If you have enough expereince to build one i would think you could draw something like that up on paper and figure out your materials


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

john5mt said:


> If you have enough expereince to build one i would think you could draw something like that up on paper and figure out your materials


Thats why i AM asking so i don,t have to figure it out ! :blink:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

This is as close as I can get to helping you.:thumbsup:

I'll make up a material list if you sub the framing out to me.:laughing:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

How come you didn't truss that Riz? :laughing:


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks loneframer ! 
I have done gazebos before but i know there must be a easy method to figuring out the roof on them as far as scaling the diameter of each roof .


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

cranbrook2 said:


> Thanks loneframer !
> I have done gazebos before but i know there must be a easy method to figuring out the roof on them as far as scaling the diameter of each roof .


 Me trying to explain the math to you would be like a stutterer taking the lead role in a Shakespeare play.:laughing: It's pretty much all in there, but trying to get it out efficiently is not going to be pretty.:whistling


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

But guys he's going full size. Can you imagine if he did one of those wild bird houses full scale.

WOW


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

I,m doing a gazebo on the third floor of this house but i don,t have to worry about rafters or lumber count  .


----------



## Hofmann (Jul 6, 2008)

Why don't you call someone like this and ask how much they'd let you have the plans and material list for or just buy the kit. Then you can just tell your client to check out the website and choose the one they want. The two tier ones only go up to 14' but they might be able to scale it up. It only took a minute to find that so I'm sure there are more. http://www.gazebos-and-garden-sheds.com/cedar-gazebos.html


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks Hofmann ! 
The client is my son :laughing:
That first gazebo is kinda what i wan,t for a roof design . I think i have a idea what to do now and i took a guess on the material list . :thumbsup:

Thanks again !


----------



## Hofmann (Jul 6, 2008)

Before you order your material I would definitely look at trusses. I don't know if you work with them too much over there but it makes life bloody easy. They do all the thinking and you just have to put the flat pack together. If you consider labour cost, the roof has to be pretty simple for trusses to be more expensive. You have to line the underside of course. Even if you were going to do a cut roof, I reckon you could ask them spec it up with their computer programs and supply the timber precut.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

when doing stuff like this, do you need to sink the posts in concrete?
I thought i could just use post saddles and kneed braces..


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey Crane PM me i got something for ya!


----------

